# Hiccups?



## Pickles (Feb 13, 2010)

What do y'all do to get rid of the hiccups? I get them rarely, but when I do, I get em pretty bad. Tonight, the cure was a ham and cheese hot pocket. Any weird cures?


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Feb 13, 2010)

Exhale all the air in your lungs. I mean all of it. Breathe out til you can't breathe out no more than breathe out a couple short exhalations. Then take a giant breath til you can't breathe in no more, take a couple more short inhalations til absolutely full. Hold this in for a while (don't black out!). Then let it go and they should be gone. If they aren't, repeat til they are. Usually works fast.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 13, 2010)

I got ya covered, here.

Get some water and a chair (you don't really NEED the chair, but it'll make shit easier). Take a swig of the water and hold it in your mouth. Tilt your head down and forward as far as you can (theoretically this would work best if you were actually upside down), and swallow. Repeat approximately fifteen times in short succession, and hiccups will most likely be gone (there's been maybe two occasions in my life this has failed).

The way the muscles in the esophagus are used when swallowing in this manner affects the actions of the diaphragm that are causing the hiccups (I'm not staking my reputation on this explanation, though, its something I learned long ago as a child. Either way, it works.)

mike


----------



## coldsteelrail (Feb 13, 2010)

hahahahha this is a spell, and i think it might work a little bit of magic on your spasms. Repeat after me:

I have the hic
I have the swallow
i give them to someone 
who can cope with it.


----------

